# What companies outsource for posting payments?



## rgosselin (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of any companies that allows you to post payments from your home?  Also what is the rate per piece?  I just finished schooling & my goal was to be able to work from home.  I know for coding you need several years of experience 1st, but heard some places allow you to post payments, just don't know which companies do it.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Mar 21, 2011)

Honestly, I have never heard of any companies allowing you to post payments remotely. When it comes to payments companies like to keep that in house.


----------



## eel82 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have never heard of any companies that allow you to post payments from home.  If you want to be a payment poster, I suggest looking for a job in an office setting because, at home may be too far of a reach.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Posting payments isn't really the same as coding...*

If you just finished school for billing and coding, I'd recommend getting a job in insurance follow-up, or as a remote coder, rather than just posting. Posting payments = data entry + reading an EOB. It won't really keep you brushed up on any coding skills. Follow-up and remote coding* do*, though. Check out indeed.com - they pull results from all of the other job search engines for you. Good luck!


----------

